# Problemes d instalation apps entre iphone et watch serie 5  nike



## Tony10 (6 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, voilà heureux acquéreurs d une watch série 5 nike j ai donc voulus installer quelque appli,  donc j installe l apps sur mon iphone est la tous va bien c est après que le problème arrive, l apps ne s installe pas sur ma montre je vais sur la commande de la watch pour voir l évolution car c est en installation automatique mais la rien ne se passe sa cherche pendant quelques minute voir plus est rien se passe ! J ai même une appli qui c est enlever toute seul de ma watch et plus possible la réinstaller et elle reste dans les apps disponibles  donc si vous auriez quelques réponses merci a vous tous !


----------

